# dads ships



## iaing (Dec 11, 2005)

looking for information,photos of ships my father sailed on between 1940 and 1946:dorington court,ocean strength,,empire magpie,empire snow,king stephen,fort brandon,innerton,city of dunkirk,harmattan,ocean liberty,british power,engineer.anything gratefully received , iain


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Iain
Here is info on Dorington Court

Meteor 7457 426 60 24 1940 1940 MOWT managed by Mungo Campbell & Co. 
1942 MOWT managed by Haldin & Philipps. 
1946 DORINGTON COURT, Haldin & Philipps Ltd, London. 
1956 GIADA, I.N.S.A. Soc.di Nav. Genoa. 
1960 SHEIKH, Phoebus D. Kyprianou, Lebanon 
2.10.61 ashore and broke in two Kita Daito Jima.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Iain

Info on Ocean Strength

Ocean Strength

Delivery date:
July 1942

Shipbuilders:
Todd-Bath Iron S.B. Corp., Portland, Maine

Nom. Managers for MOWT: J & J, Denholm Ltd, Glasgow; 
History: 1947: BROOMPARK, J & J, Denholm Ltd, Glasgow; 

1951: GARRYVALE, Andrew Crawford & Co. Ltd, Glasgow; 

1953: Buchanan Shipping Co, Glasgow; 

1957: AFRICAN LADY, West Africa Navigation Ltd, Liberia; 

1958: General Navigation Ltd, Monrovia; 

1965: Scrapped Osaka.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Iain

Info on Empire Magpie

Magpie 6517 396 55.0 A16 1919 1919 BELLEMINA, US Shipping Board, Newark, NJ. 
1937 US Maritime Commission, Newark, NJ. 
1941 EMPIRE MAGPIE, MOWT managed by Canadian Pacific Steamships, London. 
1946 Williamson & Co, Hong Kong. 
1948 JUI HSIN, Zui Kong SS Co, Shanghai. 
1950 ORIENTAL DRAGON, Pacific Union Marine Corp, Panama. 
1955 ATLANTIC UNITY, Atlantic Bulk Carrier, Inc, Panama 
1959 Scrapped Tokyo.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Iain

Empire Snow Info

Snow 6327 407 55 07 1941 1941 MOWT managed by Constantine SS Co. 
1943 MOWT managed by Cairn Line, Newcastle 
1946 CAIRNAVON, Cairn Line, Newcastle. 
1961 VERGOLIVADA, Sirikari Cia.Nav.S.A, Lebanon. 
1968 Scrapped Shanghai.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Iain

Info on Fort Brandon

FORT BRANDON

Type:
North Sands

Tonnage:
7,131grt

Dimensions:
441.5 x 57.2

Builders:
Burrard Dry Dock Co., North Vancouver

Delivery Date:
June, 1943

Owners;Managers:
D.O.C.; W. H. Seager & Co.,Cardiff for M.O.W.T.

Post war History:
1948: Laurentian Shipping Co., Montreal, renamed LAURENTIAN HILL;

1955: Panama owners, renamed TAYGETOS;

1960: Panama owners, renamed AEGEAN SEA;

1960: China owners, renamed HOPING CHI SHI CHIU;

1969: renamed HO PING,

1973: renamed ZHAN DOU,

1985: Broken up China


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Iain

Info on Innerton and City of Dunkirk

War Scilla A 5276 400 52.3 B51 8.19 Completed as INNERTON, Carlton SS Co (R.Chapman & Son), Newcastle; 
1944 M.O.W.T. managed by J.& J.Denholm; 
9.6.44 sunk as blockship at Normandy beachhead.

City of Dunkirk

City of Dunkirk 1912 1950 sold to Italy renamed Marilen.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Iain

Info on Harmattan

HARMATTAN - 1931-1951 
Code letters: LGDB (1931-39); GNYD (1940-51) Official Number: 161438 
Rigging: steel single screw steamer; 1 deck; 6 cemented bulkheads; fitted with electric light, 
wireless & direction finder; cellular double bottom, aft & under engine 146 feet, forward 180 feet, 
1,162 tons; Forward Peak Tank 126 tons; Aft Peak Tank 210 tons 
Tonnage: 4,558 tons gross, 4,208 under deck and 2,709 net 
Dimensions: 395.4 feet long, 54.5 foot beam and holds 24.6 feet deep; Poop 33 feet; 
Bridge 264 feet; Forecastle 32 feet 
Construction: 1930, R. Thompson & Sons Ltd. in Sunderland 
Propulsion: triple expansion engine with 3 cylinders of 25, 41 & 68 inches diameter respectively; 
stroke 45 inches; operating at 180 p.s.i.; 408 nominal horsepower; 2 single ended and 1 auxiliary 
single ended boilers; 9 corrugated furnaces; grate surface 180 sq. ft.; heating surface 7,277 sq. ft.; 
engine by North East Marine Engine Co. Ltd. in Sunderland 
Owners: Nationala Steam Ship Co. Ltd. (J. & C. Harrison Ltd., managers) 
Port of registry: London 
re-named MARGA - 1952 
Code letters: DHRF 
Owners: Willy H. Schlieker & Co. Zweigniederlassung Hamburg (R.M. Sloman Jr., manager) 
Port of registry: Hamburg


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Iain

Info on Ocean Liberty

Ocean Liberty

Delivery date:
March 1942

Shipbuilders:
Todd-Bath Iron S.B. Corp., Portland, Maine

Nom. Managers for MOWT: Mitchell, Cotts & Co 

1945: Saint Line Ltd 

1946: Neil & Pandelis Ltd 

History: 1948: AVISMOAT, Ascot Shipping Co, Ltd, London; 

1955: CLAIRE T, Romney S.S.Co.Ltd.; 

1958: FREE TRADER, Nigean Shipping Co, Panama; 

1959: THEODOROS TSAVLIRIS, same owners, Greek flag; 

1964: NEWGROVE, Trafalgar S.S.Co, British flag; 

1966: Kantara Shipping Co, Cyprus;
14.05.66: Aground off Puerto Padre bound Liverpool - Cuba, declared CTL.
19.01.67: Refloated, towed to Antilla for repair and returned to service by Government of Cuba. 



Deleted from Lloyds Register 1968/69 but ultimate fate unknown as no information available.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Iain
There is quite a good site on the Forum on BP Shipping for the British Power and British Engineer one of the BP Lads would certainly help


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

Kia Ora Iain, you might find this site interesting......

www.fortships.tripod.com/oceans.htm


----------



## John_F (May 12, 2005)

Iain,
I have photos & history of British Engineer & British Power which I will post on this thread later today (unless someone else beats me to it.)
Regards,
John F.


----------



## iaing (Dec 11, 2005)

brilliant! thanks for your help.iain. (Thumb)


----------



## Pat McCardle (Jun 12, 2005)

iaing said:


> looking for information,photos of ships my father sailed on between 1940 and 1946:dorington court,ocean strength,,empire magpie,empire snow,king stephen,fort brandon,innerton,city of dunkirk,harmattan,ocean liberty,british power,engineer.anything gratefully received , iain


My Uncle George sailed on Harmattan 18.04.46 - 22.01.48. His full name George Grey McCardle from Sunderland & he was Fireman/Trimmer. Best ship he sailed on, as I remember him saying on more than one occaision. Must have been 'cos the war had finished hey? He joined her off Sunderland, as the Pilot boat had to take him out as he was otherwise detained by one of Sunderlands finest girls up on 'Strawberry Hill' & never got back to meet the tide. There are a few pictures of himself in the 'Life onboard' gallery, one of which was taken on Harmattan.(Page 47 on the emergency steering at Durban)


----------



## John_F (May 12, 2005)

John_F said:


> Iain,
> I have photos & history of British Engineer & British Power which I will post on this thread later today (unless someone else beats me to it.)
> Regards,
> John F.


Iain,
Have posted details & photos on your other thread - British Power/Engineer.
Regards,
John.


----------



## iaing (Dec 11, 2005)

*dads ships (thanks)*

Thanks you John,and others for photos and information.Greatly appriated!(i think thats how you spell it) Kind Regards to All.


----------



## CEYLON220 (Feb 19, 2006)

Can any of you old salts out there help me concerning 2 cargo vessels and the company they sailed under: 

1 SS "DERRYNANE"
2 SS "MARYLYNE" 

The name of a shipping line rings a bell and that was the KAY DIAMOND Co.


My stepfather sailed in both these vessels but came ashore after the" MARYLYNE which was sunk by a German sub. can anyone help on this question,please?


----------



## pete8 (Sep 20, 2006)

*Empire Magpie*

Hi Iaing,
A late response to your enquiry for info. on Empire Magpie . My uncle, Joseph Crosthwaite was Skipper on the Magpie from 1946 until, I think, 1947. My own enquiry for a photograph is part of my interest in researching the sea life of my relative. 
Regards.
Peter Graham


----------



## dave beaumont (Jul 2, 2005)

Hi Ceylon220 do you mean Marylyn? if so she was owned by Kaye,son and co.Ltd London. Derrynane of 1938 was owned by McCowen & Gross ltd.London. Shelled and sunk by Admiral Hipper 12.2.41, 400 miles SE of Azores bound Lourenco Marques/Immingham


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

Iain there is another site that may interest you.
All sorts of information about ships 
www.aandc.org.
Its in a small town in eastern Ontario called Picton
regards
Bill


----------



## Ivor Lloyd (Jul 18, 2005)

Harmattan
1960 Under Panamanian flag 
2.11.71 Arrived Yugoslavia for scrapping.


----------



## iang (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello Pete8,
My Father Sailed On The Empire Magpie Between 11/5/42 And 31/12/42.
I Have A Photo Of,i Believe,captain O Pennington.
I Don`t Have A Photo Of Ship,but Their Is A Scale Model Available:morning Sunshine Models.i Also Have Copies Of Ship Movement Card Covering 1946.


----------



## iang (Sep 26, 2006)

Dads Ships
I Just Want To Say Again ,thank You To Everyone Who Has Responed To My Initial Enquiry.iang


----------



## pete8 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hello Iang
Re. Empire Magpie, I don't have specific 1946 date when my relative, Capt.Joe Crosthwaite joined ship but it would be most helpful if you could extract info. on ship movements during 1946. As a youngster, I visited the Magpie when she was docked in either Hartlepool or Middlesbrough.....do either appear on your card. Many Thanks. Peter Graham


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome Iain and congratulations to the members for such an overwhelming and rapid response.

Brian


----------



## Kenneth Morley (Aug 22, 2005)

iaing said:


> looking for information,photos of ships my father sailed on between 1940 and 1946:dorington court,ocean strength,,empire magpie,empire snow,king stephen,fort brandon,innerton,city of dunkirk,harmattan,ocean liberty,british power,engineer.anything gratefully received , iain


Hi iaing, I served on Dorington Court as AB out of Marsille,paid off in Genoa, when did your dad serve o n her? Kenneth.


----------



## iang (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi Kenneth,He served as a RO on the Dorington Court between 14/11/41 and 8/4/42. iain


----------



## iang (Sep 26, 2006)

*empire magpie photo*



pete8 said:


> Hi Iaing,
> A late response to your enquiry for info. on Empire Magpie . My uncle, Joseph Crosthwaite was Skipper on the Magpie from 1946 until, I think, 1947. My own enquiry for a photograph is part of my interest in researching the sea life of my relative.
> Regards.
> Peter Graham


empire magpie photo,

Hello pete,
found this photo of empire magpie.its dated 1942,location unknown.
I`ve got to work out how to send attachment.So lets know if photo ok.I might need another go
Regards iain


----------



## iang (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re:empire magpie photo*



iang said:


> empire magpie photo,
> 
> Hello pete,
> found this photo of empire magpie.its dated 1942,location unknown.
> ...


2nd attempt:


----------



## pete8 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi Ian, Thank you very much for despatch of Magpie photo.... must be a unique picture that and therefore a treasure. I have been asking around for a few years but without any luck ... until now.

Kind Regards
Pete


----------



## iang (Sep 26, 2006)

hello pete,
Just had a look at national maritime museum greenwich website.They have a photo collection.They appear to have 3 photos of Magpie,ex Bellemina listed in their catalogue.
iain


----------

